# Kurbie says hello!



## tjcarver1987 (Dec 27, 2014)

I picked up my little guy a few days ago. He's such a Sweet heart, only had a few really grouchy moments and I figured out if was because I'd gotten off of work and probably smelt like 10 different toddlers more than myself, so I used my soap to wash my hands, changed my shirt and tada a much calmer hedgie. I'm a first time hedgehog owner, so it's all new to me. He's already stolen my heart. Likes to snuggle up a lot and sprawl out across my hand and fall asleep.  I'll be getting plenty of more pictures in the near future!


----------



## Telercoi (Jan 13, 2015)

What an adorable little ragamuffin! It's easy to see how he charmed you so quickly


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## tjcarver1987 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you, he totally is and it is so awesome to watch him warm up to me more and more every day. He's started letting me pet his nose and ears and day 1 I couldn't go anywhere near his face even petting his back.  only thing that makes me nervous is nail trimming. I've done his back feet but still have to do the front tiny toes and he squirms so much!!


----------



## Hedgiecutie (Dec 11, 2014)

I hate doing nail trimming too but once its over your back to a happy hedgie.


----------



## tjcarver1987 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hedgiecutie said:


> I hate doing nail trimming too but once its over your back to a happy hedgie.


Kurbie got his first bath today, and nail trim. He did really good, he isn't happy with water, which I expected. It did distract him enough to let me get his back nails better and to get all of his front, since they had started getting stuck on my shirt. Managed to avoid cutting to far and afterwards he sprawled out on my shirt. He was just about ready to pass out when my brother brought me the meal worms. Amazing how fast he woke up to dig them out of the container lol. I did manage to get a few more pictures of him today too! It was the first time he curled in a ball in my hands like that, he was actually relaxed before I took my phone out to get the first picture, he was only huffy because I guess my phone scared him, but he went right back to how he was in the third and forth pictures pretty quickly. When he was done, he pulled himself out of the ball and sprawled back in my hands and back to sleep he went. Was pretty cute


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey kurbie & owner welcome aboard!


----------



## tjcarver1987 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

Ahh I can't even handle the cuteness 
I love his colors, and great how relaxed he is with you!! Still working on getting my hedgie to let me pet her, but she loooves bath time!
He's so cute and little.


----------



## tjcarver1987 (Dec 27, 2014)

aww thanks! Kurbie Just seemed to want to escape during bath time, but that's okay. He snuggled with me after I'm Sure she'll be letting you pet her in no time!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome! He's very pretty


----------



## tjcarver1987 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## tjcarver1987 (Dec 27, 2014)

Just wanted to drop in and say hellooo from a quickly growing Kurbie!


----------

